# First Post, Getting First Mountain Bike



## MH72 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey guys, last summer I started biking a lot with a couple with my friends, and we went to a regional park to bike this one time. My bike was REALLY bad (gears don't work, etc.) so I couldn't ride up the hills too well. This summer I want to bike more often, but I need a better bike. 
My mom and I started looking at mountain bikes to buy, but neither of us know anything about them. The only place she trusts is Costco, since she's afraid of the smaller places possibly cheating us out of our money. But the only bike we saw there was the Northrock XC6, which I can't seem to find any info on. The Northrock website only has one bike on it (not mine). The desciption is here


----------



## MH72 (Mar 26, 2010)

Crap, sorry for double posting, it posted it before I was done. The description is here http://www.costcoconnection.com/connection/201003?pg=76#pg76, does it look like it's good? If not, are there any other places I can look for a dependable hardtail mountain bike for around $300?

Edit: Apparently there's an edit button, but I couldn't find it anywhere on the first post. Sorry.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

try going to your local bike shop and explaining what you are looking for you most good shops will work with you and try to get something good at a workable price

specialized hardrock 

thats a good starter bike around 300 maybe u could get a better deal on a 09 model from your lbs


----------



## Cday1616 (Oct 12, 2009)

+1 for the hardrock...if you are worried about losing money or "being cheated" its more likely to happen buying a bike at Costco than at a LBS. Think of the money you spend on this directly correlating back to quality parts, design etc... it will save you more money in the long run to buy a better made and possibly more expensive bike now.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## NW_Vermont (Mar 24, 2005)

Read the "department store and beginners" sticky at the top of this forum group.

Read it again. 

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## gnslr (Dec 24, 2004)

even though the box store bikes are a lot less money there are huge differences that justify the difference, the sticky at the start of the forum can explain the differences for you


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

You gotta get your mom on this forum and get her to understand that buying a bike from Costco or Walmart is a big mistake. It's a 100% guarantee that you will get a better bike for the same money at your LBS than Costco or Walmart.

Those bikes at Costco and Walmart aren't made for trail riding. Make your mom understand that if she cares at all about your safety, she should avoid buying you a bike from Costco or Walmart or Target or Sports Authority....seriously.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

Good thing about Costco is you can take the bike back whenever you want. If your feel better at big stores, check with REI or Performance bikes.


----------



## the3rdheat (May 17, 2010)

captainjoon said:


> You gotta get your mom on this forum and get her to understand that buying a bike from Costco or Walmart is a big mistake. It's a 100% guarantee that you will get a better bike for the same money at your LBS than Costco or Walmart.
> 
> Those bikes at Costco and Walmart aren't made for trail riding. Make your mom understand that if she cares at all about your safety, she should avoid buying you a bike from Costco or Walmart or Target or Sports Authority....seriously.


I'm an employee of Costco and was curious about this bike. I looked into it and the manufacturer of this product is Giant Manufacturing. Don't know what Northrock is, but the XC6 bike at Costcos across the country are made by Giant.


----------



## intoflatlines (Mar 31, 2010)

Even if the frame was the same, you probably won't get a properly put together bike at Costco, not to mention the lack of experienced future service/adjustments..


----------



## InlawBiker (Aug 19, 2009)

There was a recent post about this exact bike. Summary, it's not a good bike and it was put together by amateurs.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=611851

A Hardrock or Trek 3700 is about $350, forget about Costco.


----------



## Noya (Mar 21, 2010)

Here's the beginner bike I just got (UPS delivered) last Thursday from Target.com, and you can get for $323 shipped right now (use promo code TGTREACT):

17" or 19"
Avid BB5 discs
27spd (Alivio front, Deore rear derailleurs)
Rock Shox Dart 1 (100mm)
6061 double-butted Aluminum frame (supposedly made by Giant or from the same factory)

I've already went for a few rides and it works great (I did have to adjust the front derailleur). You won't find a cheaper new entry-level hardtail. I did also look at the bikes at Costco, and this one is better. Buy this one and take it to a shop for a brake/derailleur adjustment after you put it together.


Pic isn't my bike.


----------



## Giant77407 (May 7, 2010)

For $360 plus tax you can have 2010 Giant Boulder SE. I went for a test drove on a 2010 Hardrock, Trek 3500, Trek 4300, Giant Ricon.....and best bang for the buck is the Giant Boulder SE. I don't think you can go wrong with Boulder SE.


----------



## BackPeddler (Apr 30, 2010)

captainjoon said:


> ...she should avoid buying you a bike from Costco or Walmart or Target or Sports Authority....seriously.


mmm... I just bought a Diamondback Overdrive 29er ht from Sports Authority for $423. I know it's a bit more than the op was wanting to spend, but it came with Dart3 shocks, SRAM X4, and disc brakes; about the same components that my lbs had on an $800 Rockhopper. And from what I hear, the Overdrive is a decent frame.


----------



## NASCAR (May 17, 2010)

Giant77407 said:


> For $360 plus tax you can have 2010 Giant Boulder SE. I went for a test drove on a 2010 Hardrock, Trek 3500, Trek 4300, Giant Ricon.....and best bang for the buck is the Giant Boulder SE. I don't think you can go wrong with Boulder SE.


That's the one good looking bike! I wonder if any of the shops around me carry Giant. I mostly just see Schwinn, Trek and Specialized everywhere


----------



## Paul Mattson (Jun 1, 2010)

I bought one for my grandson, we like the bike. Nice specs and frame quality for the price. See my review I wrote on the XC6.


----------



## Cday1616 (Oct 12, 2009)

cringe when I see kickstands....


----------



## chrisatmtbtips (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi MH72,

Go for a Giant, Trek or Specialized from your LBS and you can't really go wrong for the money that you're paying. If you're not too fussed go for a 2009 model and you'll get even more for your money. 

One thing that you probably won't get at that price though is good tires. Do yourself a favour (it may cost you a little bit more) and have them put real mountain bike tires on it before it leaves the shop. Changing to decent tires will make a big difference. I'm not sure what terrain you ride, but may I suggest going for a good grippy all round tire like a Kenda Nevegal or Maxxis Advantage. They're decent, robust, grippy and confidence inspiring trail tires. 

Cheers,
Chris

p.s. For the money you won't go wrong with that Boulder SE + real tires. Get it. Thrash it.


----------



## Original SM800 (Dec 14, 2009)

Anybody have issues with Nashbar no-name bikes? I haven't bought (or even ridden) but they look compelling for being devoid of B.S.


----------

